#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 體驗飼養小獅子小老虎

## J.C.

日本的節目 無字幕
超級可愛 尤其是搭配的音效超級搞笑

小獅子篇
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKU-8z1cINw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F63lOaZbVUI[/youtube]

小老虎篇
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooykvGrS20M[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FYYMkBosN4[/youtube]

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

日本人還真多休閒體驗....

那幾隻老虎獅子真是好可愛....  :onion_43:  

真希望我也能抱抱他們....

有點可惜的是那些"人"都是介入者....

不像是代理育母...

擁有那樣的互動情誼....

但我也還是好想跟他們玩玩..  :onion_46:

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

實在是太可愛了！全部帶回家！
小獅子.......好可愛啊！走路的時候.......配音好好笑！
那些人........人家睡了還要搞人家.......

小獅子叫聲好可愛！

小老虎也好可愛！
狗媽媽的樣子......真逗......

唉......老虎媽媽棄嬰的行為常會發生........
幸好是在動物園裡......(棄嬰行為可能因為收圈養的影響)

----------


## huxanya

小獅子小老虎好可愛
叫聲很怪但是很Q特

走起路來感覺好慢...

人類在逗他們時感覺很無言

不過他們的單純根幼氣真是太讚了
我也好想跟他們玩

----------


## 鵺影

真的是超溫馨的，
這麼好的節目怎麼台灣沒有引進呢...XD

在下也是常常都會注意一些日本的綜藝節目，
印像中沒在第四台看過這個節目，真是太可惜了...

----------

